# Anyone plow with dial shift instead of column shifter?



## roket77 (Jan 4, 2005)

New Ram has dial shift on their 8 speed trans instead of column shifter. Has anyone used one for plowing? I hated to go that route with dial shifter but went that way anyways figuring i would get used to it. I liked the mechanical feel of shifting. I feel the dial will cause a slight delay which im sure i'll get used to but after 25+ years of plowing,,,i'm thinking it'll be hard to get used to. Any thoughts? Thank You for help in advance. Mark


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

It’s not a perfect comparison but some of my trucks have push button Allison transmissions and I’d never go back to a column shifter. After 30 hours of plowing I’ve found myself struggling with the column shifter and missing my gears. The push button is idiot and sleep deprivation proof.

The other big plus is it’s much easier to keep the controller in your hand and push a button than to pull down on a shifter. I don’t know how easy the dial is but that was one of the big pluses for me with the buttons.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Fly by wire .
An idea 

Get a second gear selection knob 
Then you need a harness extension For it.
Then mount it right next to or to your plow control .


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have only seen the dial on the 1500


----------



## JP Tank (Aug 19, 2019)

The dial shift is on the 19 2500s


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Really thanks for the heads up that's disappointing


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bubble burst there?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonder if all will be that way? All different manufacturers that is


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

roket77 said:


> New Ram has dial shift on their 8 speed trans instead of column shifter. Has anyone used one for plowing? I hated to go that route with dial shifter but went that way anyways figuring i would get used to it. I liked the mechanical feel of shifting. I feel the dial will cause a slight delay which im sure i'll get used to but after 25+ years of plowing,,,i'm thinking it'll be hard to get used to. Any thoughts? Thank You for help in advance. Mark


The dial on the new Rams performs the same function as the column shifter; it sends a signal to the computer that controls the transmission. There hasn't been a solid connection (cables, levers, etc) between the column shifter and the transmission in years. So there's really no difference in the speed that the truck will select 'Drive' or 'Reverse'


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Noelie84 said:


> There hasn't been a solid connection (cables, levers, etc) between the column shifter and the transmission in years.


My 2019 GMC has a cable that is connected to the side of the transmission... as does my 2016 Chevy too...


----------



## JP Tank (Aug 19, 2019)

The problem that I find is that the dial is located somewhat near the radio dial. And the dial for the radio and shifter is roughly the same size... After a long day of plowing, and when your attention is on what's going out outside, it would be easy to grab the wrong one. If you are trying to turn down the radio and grab the wrong one and throw it in reverse while driving forward...
Idk if that's a legit concern


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> My 2019 GMC has a cable that is connected to the side of the transmission... as does my 2016 Chevy too...


I'm not sure about the GM's; I've never owned one. I chat with the techs at the Ram Stealership whenever it's there for service, and from what they've told me all that the shifter does is send a signal to the transmission computer to engage drive, reverse, etc. and that it doesn't actually have a solid connection any more.

Of course, dealership techs being dealership techs... :hammerhead:

I will confess to not having crawled underneath and felt up my tranny to confirm what they've said


----------



## JP Tank (Aug 19, 2019)

JP Tank said:


> The dial shift is on the 19 2500s


Correction... The 2019 2500 and 1 ton do not have a dial shift... I went and test drive a 2500 today and it was lever shift.
On the dodge website has a dial shift pictured on the 2500 and 3500. So I don't know if that is for the 2020s or if they got lazy and used a 1500 picture for all 3 pages


----------



## Kassyinc (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello.
I have a 19 2500 with the dial shift.
I was thinking it was going to be a pain shifting back and forth holding the fisher controle in my right hand .
I came up with putting velcro on the dial .








The soft part on the dial and a piece on the end of the controle.
I think it's going to be ok.


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

That's an unusual idea that will probably work great :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kassyinc said:


> Hello.
> I have a 19 2500 with the dial shift.
> I was thinking it was going to be a pain shifting back and forth holding the fisher controle in my right hand .
> I came up with putting velcro on the dial .
> ...


That velcro will hold the control in place sticking straight out and when you press the buttons?


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> That velcro will hold the control in place sticking straight out and when you press the buttons?


I would guess he'll hold the plow control, and when he wants to shift he'll press the control against the shift selector and twist either left or right to pick Drive or Reverse.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Noelie84 said:


> I would guess he'll hold the plow control, and when he wants to shift he'll press the control against the shift selector and twist either left or right to pick Drive or Reverse.


I don't plow so maybe I'm not following, but would that be easier somehow than just turning the dial?


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't plow so maybe I'm not following, but would that be easier somehow than just turning the dial?


Depends on how you plow. If you've got a fish stick controller and you hold it in your right hand and steer with your left, then yes. 
If you hold it in your left hand and steer/shift with your right, then no.

Not having to set the plow controller down to shift can save you a lot of time.


----------



## Kassyinc (Nov 6, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> That velcro will hold the control in place sticking straight out and when you press the buttons?





Noelie84 said:


> Depends on how you plow. If you've got a fish stick controller and you hold it in your right hand and steer with your left, then yes.
> If you hold it in your left hand and steer/shift with your right, then no.
> 
> Not having to set the plow controller down to shift can save you a lot of time.


----------



## Kassyinc (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes.
Push controle into knob and twist left or right .
I have a video, but it's to long to post.


----------



## Kassyinc (Nov 6, 2019)

The controle dose not stay stuck to the dial .
Velcro just gives it grip to turn the dial.
Push the control into the dial ,turn to select then 
Pull it off to use plow .
Then push it back on the dial and select again .
Never have to put controle down.


----------



## Justrawbee (Dec 9, 2019)

Just an fyi. The 2500s and the 1500s offer a 6 speed and an 8 speed transmission. (Obviously not the same ones) but the 6's have the colum shifter while the 8 speeds have the dial.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Come to complete stop, don't shift too fast on the dial should be fine. With dial even if your in gear and turn truck off it'll automatically go into park for you. Only second year with this truck but holding up just fine


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Give it a few years and it will be voice recognition. Drive - reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse until you lose your voice or mind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Drive, plow down left, reverse, plow up, drive, plow down right, reverse plow up, drive v-mode, reverse, drive reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse, drive, reverse,drive, reverse, drive, reverse until you lose your voice or mind.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Pretty soon probably be able to sit back and control the truck with your cell phone. 

If Uber or Tesla take this idea I want a cut


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I stand corrected... :clapping:


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

JP Tank said:


> View attachment 195919
> 
> Correction... The 2019 2500 and 1 ton do not have a dial shift... I went and test drive a 2500 today and it was lever shift.
> On the dodge website has a dial shift pictured on the 2500 and 3500. So I don't know if that is for the 2020s or if they got lazy and used a 1500 picture for all 3 pages


The 2500/3500 gas trucks use the dial on the 8 speed, the cummins uses column shifter with the 6 speed...... they all have the same delay my 2019 cummins has a delay even with the column shifter its still a cable but the electronics in the trans take a second to respond


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The colom shifter only controls, drive mode, park, N, or reverse
The rest is “fly-by-wire” useing the switch.


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> The colom shifter only controls, drive mode, park, N, or reverse
> The rest is "fly-by-wire" useing the switch.


Yes thats been like that since 03 with the 48re its because of the electronic solenoids


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> Yes thats been like that since 03 with the 48re its because of the electronic solenoids


Mine uses a linkage.

http://shop.ukrtrans.biz/wp-content/uploads/catalogs/48RE.pdf


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

JP Tank said:


> View attachment 195919
> 
> Correction... The 2019 2500 and 1 ton do not have a dial shift... I went and test drive a 2500 today and it was lever shift.
> On the dodge website has a dial shift pictured on the 2500 and 3500. So I don't know if that is for the 2020s or if they got lazy and used a 1500 picture for all 3 pages


That would be a 6-speed on a Cummins. 2500 trucks with a 6.4 hemi come with the 8-speed. I have two of them. After a couple of day I found it easier to flip the knob. Overall I like it.


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Mine uses a linkage.
> 
> http://shop.ukrtrans.biz/wp-content/uploads/catalogs/48RE.pdf


If i remember right from the last one i rebuilt the only thing thats a mechanical shift in the 48re is the park rod after that its solenoids that control the rest


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a dial in my new 3500. It’s just easier to plow with remote in left hand and shift with right. So far it’s ok. Still getting use to it. 6.4 with the 4:10 and this 8 speed is a game changer for this configuration though. Pulls a skid steer no issue. Previously I had a 16 3500 gas with 3:73 and the 6 speed. I hated the gearing so much I sold the truck.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@EXR try holding the remote in your right hand and using two finger and thumb on the dial. Takes a bit to get intuitive but it's faster.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

EXR said:


> I have a dial in my new 3500. It's just easier to plow with remote in left hand and shift with right. So far it's ok. Still getting use to it. 6.4 with the 4:10 and this 8 speed is a game changer for this configuration though. Pulls a skid steer no issue. Previously I had a 16 3500 gas with 3:73 and the 6 speed. I hated the gearing so much I sold the truck.


 The new rams have a dial shifter for 3500?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Never used a dial shifter but I could get use to a floor shifter in the console . Arm resting and shifter at your finger tips .


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah the new 2500-3500 with hemi is standard with a dial. 3500 can be optioned with column I think-6speed trans only.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

but the diesel is a column shiftier


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

At the time I ordered my truck only the 8 speed was available for the Hemi regardless of gearing.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

1500 All=Dial
2500/3500 Gasser=Dial
2500/2500 Diesel=Column


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

take out these switches and actuators and computers and these trucks might run better


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> take out these switches and actuators and computers and these trucks might run better


Get ready for electric plow trucks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that will be crap I'm sure


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Then you could use a generator for counterweight .


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Well....Buttigieg is the new Transpo Secretary. User Tax on diesel, big HP motors and 2 strokes. All of course to fund the new Green Deal.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

If i was Joe Biden i would not party yet January 6


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

fillman said:


> Well....Buttigieg is the new Transpo Secretary. User Tax on diesel, big HP motors and 2 strokes. All of course to fund the new Green Deal.


I don't think Bernie or AOC are Buttigieg's favorite people ...

But that is what the green new deal would like to see. they want to tax you out of your internal combustion engine.

In times like this I'm happy I'm a resident of Montana . We have plenty of oil and refineries, coal fired power plants and more coal than rest of the world has oil
And we'll burn it..
when Texas leaves the union Montana leaves too
both states have borders to ship out products without going through the United States territory.

Have fun...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Hydromaster said:


> I don't think Bernie or AOC are Buttigieg's favorite people ...
> 
> But that is what the green new deal would like to see. they want to tax you out of your internal combustion engine.
> 
> ...


Whats its like to live in Montana ? jobs stuff like that


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

With the slow down right now the big jobs are capping old wells and building wind farms . 
The kicker is they left a lot of holes that weren’t fracked and you know what Joe thinks about fracking.

Locally the big employer is the Stillwater mine. Their always hiring but they’re always firing too. If you’re willing to work in Billings the refineries are always hiring. 

It can be really tough to get in rural areas they’re very wary .
in some areas you could live there most of your life and never be considered a Local.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

CT is getting to liberal


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> Then you could use a generator for BALLAST .


Fixed...your welcome


----------



## anteater6788 (Dec 8, 2005)

How long until the transmissions are all fly by wire and your plow controller will have a second cord to plug into the ODB-II port so you can shift with buttons on the controller?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Hydrometer we have a very high standard for reaching local status here. You have to have attended third grade. No exceptions. Gray hair and missing teeth will help in voter registration though.

It's only a matter of time before everything is fully integrated. As more things become part of the internet of things you will see manufactures such as plows connecting with the truck CPU. I was reading that the new Mack granite plows for the Alaskan DOT have the capability of being within .25 inch with GPS the spreaders are wired in to automatically spread materials according to maps that are preloaded and tow plows and wings deploy too amazing stuff, the hardest thing that the driver has to do is to decide what he wants to listen too on the entertainment system and what cameras he wants to watch on the truck. It is a bargain at 300000.00


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Sure hope the operator can instantly override any comand that is sent.
It could be deadly to have wing plows deployed without any warnings.

A satellite nor gps can detect snow or ice on the road in real time.

Having gps control down to the inch isn’t anything new.


----------

